# What do I do...



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

So I can go from:










to










I think the following:

Keep going Jiu Jitsu 3/4 times a week.

Work on Lats, Triceps, Biceps like hell the other days. Rest sunday.

The reason?:

Lottie: "James, who is that guy?"

Me: "Marcelo Garcia...with my head"

Lottie: "If you look like that by Christmas I'll do whatever you want!"

I'm thinking threesome. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Train, lots... LOL. To be fair you don't look in bad shape mate.. Jesus if I could shake the butterbean look I've been quietly cultivating I'd be well happy!

At the end of the day it's training and diet...


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha yeah mate, I hate those mass building periods though, cause you get so fat


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL....

By Christmas - the "juice" is the only answer to that one - squats and deadlifts will get you big all over (yes even arms and chest) only problem is you will have to eat like a horse and put on fat and lift big ugg weights and will probably a) get injured B) overtrain c) have a git of a time then loosing fat and retaining muscle - bearing in mind your current work out plan, although you are young and that is a big bonus.

You have low body fat work on the gaining weight thing slowly (with age (21 & 25 and around 30) you end up "filling out" a bit more as well - I ended up a fatty going from 10.7 to 15 stone and now regret it as is a bugger getting rid of fat around belly button without going extra skinny - your doing fine concentrate on moving your own weight in a sandbag or bar (or slightly above) and that will see you fine in the cage - just dont knock over a fat boys pint in the pub cause if he sits on ya your toast!!!!!, plus I'll tell your mum you where in the pud under age spending all the money on loose women an wine when she gave it to you for BJJ.:laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

James with the physique you have now the physique you want is very achievable, training and diet, and of course cheapo supplements from me :laugh: are the best ands safest way of getting there.

Diet is key though mate i remember ages ago doing a diet for you, did you stick to it? i can knock you up another one but you will need to want to do it and want to train, Weight lifting would be a good start stimulate more muscle fibres, increase natural amounts of Growth Hormone etc... your young so your natural Test Levels should be sky high right now, making it all the more easy to train and repair, i'll send you and email i send another member on here which is a pdf on lean bulking, its a good read and makes quite a bit of sense.

Keep up with the Jitz coz you enjoy it, keep up with the thai and mma too, but to get that physique you need to increase muscle mass and the only way to do that is increase calories and lift weights, its not all about lifting huge weight either its about lifting managable weight with *Strict *forum


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

Whole body twice a week, mainly big lifts, 80% intensity, incremental progression.

Meat and veg diet except for post workout where refined carbs are allowed.

BJJ 3/4 times a week or as your body allows.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm getting mixed responses here now.

Do I lift 70kg stuff, light stuff with good form, or big lifts with 80% intensity?! :|

Yeah, that diet didn't get stuck to, I'm afraid. Gonna have to start a new one I think.

Oh, and Si, I'm 18 now, not underage


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

JayC said:


> I'm getting mixed responses here now.
> 
> *Do I lift 70kg stuff, light stuff with good form, or big lifts with 80% intensity?! :|*
> 
> ...


Well if it's a 70kg bicep curl then that's not exactly light.

The idea of training is to stimulate the most adaptive repsonse *with the least tax on your body.*

Big lifts means comound lifts, squats, dips, deads, standing ohp, rows etc. Find your 8/9rm, then do 5 sets of 5 with that weight. Next week add the 1-2.5kg to that lift. Repeat every week until you can't complete your sets.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

My 70kg stuff was to fight at 70 kg (as will not take on too many monsters at this weight) if you wanna get bigger to make your muscle strength and not body building "pump" your gonna need to lift heavy weights (imo) after all its not worth moving up a weight divison and lifting small weights otherwise the monster who are moving down to that weight division will dominate you (i.e 14 stone lads fighting at 12.7...Sorry Jay I did not realise you are a man now (18), LOL.

Still wondering why at such a young age your not out robbing cars now instead of replying to my babble - I'm off sick with the flu so can't speak which means I'm fooked for work - I'm a public address announcer at Tesco -O.K I'm lying, I have a hideous spot on my nose and dont want the babes to see me like this - no really I don't work for Tesco, the thing that looks like a spot is my nose.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Theres no secret just alot of hard work. a basic clean diet with lots of protien complex carbs and efa's and other health fats and a basic bodybuilding routine, maybe 3-4 times a week and lots of rest.Imo any health able young man could build that physique within 18 months at the longest if he aplies himself 100%.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

*looks at both pics*

Ok unexperienced eye but female pov... where's the difference? lol Good luck with the xmas present =)


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

the bodyfat is about the same but picture 2 is about a stone heavier.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd say I have a bit more body fat, cause I'm 74kg atm walk around, and want to get down to 70kg after this "bulk"

In all seriousness, I can't afford 18 months worth of building, I need to build lean muscle in a short space of time (without steroids), and it doesn't necessarily have to be that dramatic an increase, I just want more strength and a bit of mass in my arms so I don't look out of proportion. My upper back is decent, as is my chest, shoulders and triceps. I have big forearms too, and it just looks silly when comparing to my biceps.

I also have HUGE legs, so that constitutes alot of my weight, so I can't add too much to my upper body.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol @ kunoichi

You'll always get mixed responses thats whats confusing and great about the Tinterweb, ive read a few of Sports selects posts and he seems to know his stuff when it comes to training, me i just eat and lift ive never got involved in the mechanics of it all, i just know what works for me...what i would do if i was after that sort of lean mass is

Diet;

9am meal replacement shake (protein/carb drink) + Fruit

11am - Chicken,Turkey breast salad wrap

1pm - Baked potato, salad, any filling

3pm - pre wokout carb drink or small carb/protien meal such as chicken & rice

4pm - Train

5pm - Protein/carb drink + Creatine (one stop - you already have it!)

6.30pm - Spag bol/lasgane/carbonara + Chicken

9pm - Tuna/cod/bream/bass fillet salad 7 pots

Something like that anyway, 2 litres + water per day

Training

i find a split routine has always worked best for me but recently ive been doing giant sets (roughly 10 exercises per bodypart but only 1 set) this has worked great for me, again it depends what exercise your doing in terms of weight if your doing (bench press/squats/deads which is ideal for gaining mass) Then go heavy in terms of heavy if you can bench your body weight that is good if you can bench 1.5 x times your body weight with strict form that is great,vdont rush in thinking more is better though, strict form is the key, leave your lifting ego at the door for now, and try to consistantly increase the weight.

Isoaltion exercises like leg curl, pec flys, cable crossovers etc.. can be done with much lighter weight as they are not necessarily mass building exercises, more defining exercises if you like

But its what works for you mate just becasue a routine works for me dosent necssairly mean it will for you try it if after a few months change it round reaseach into different lifting routines, push pull, westside training, split routine, HIIT, ive tried most of them and found what works best for me


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

You may be able to get there sooner then 18 months but the worse thing you can do is rush, it will take as long as it takes. If its just your biceps your tring to get bigger here are a few tips.

1,do all your back work with a curl grip

2, train them first in the week

3, give them there own workout

4, train them twice a week with 1 heavy day and maybe just i lift after your back workout

I hope this helps.

p.s good diet marc.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Alright, cheers guys, I'll get on that diet as of tomorrow, considering it's already 1pm and I've had shitty food xD


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

As Marc said, lifting less with better form is better. An example

When I started in the gym I was benching 40k. Nice and slow about 3 seconds up maybe 4 and 3 seconds down maybe 4. Stopping an inch above my chest. Two of my friends would throw it up and down and be done in about 1-2 seconds... So I was taking 6-8 seconds and they were taking one. 5 months later I was benching 90k working sets and 110k pb (that was max weight no more weights to add ) And they were on 50k doing exactly the same and pb of 60. I am over all stronger than the people I started with due to my strict form.

Yes it is hard to not get in to the trap of lets lift big blah blah but if your form is crap then its no good. I am a big guy 6 foot 3 and 124k and I see people looking at me as if to say that dude should be lifting more, but I prefer to keep a nice strict form.


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

I'm with you on diets, I'm shit with food meself but I suppose I have a good metabolism because I'm quite heavy, not fat, at about 12 stone but I can eat for England and I won't put weight on. On the other hand I can lose weight rather easily, people always tell me I'm losing weight when I just eat like I normally do.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Jay - dont forget you can get really strong without increasing weight...very low reps - pushing the progression each session if possible.

I got to 15 stone decided I just wanted to increase strength and done 3 x 3 rep/set scheme's on squats (150kg -165Kg), deadlift(125-137.5Kg) and dips B/w plus 20KG) ( Once every 4 days) - with plenty of ab work and increaseed strength - just the 2 car crashes that halted my progress. (screwed my back for year and a half). Bearing in mind as well I drank from 4 to 8 pints of milk a day and ate 6 protein and carb rich meals.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I'll definitely start working for form then tbh, strength is my main priority.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, Jay I assumed that you would keep as strict as possible anyhoo - think of trying to cheat on an arm bar move - same process if you dont to it right you dont get the results a perfect example is watch any guy in your local gym doing a bicep curl (coz lets face it their is always some noodle legged git trying to get arms to 20 inches when his thighs are less than that)....O.K he puts too much weight on and watch him throw hs back into it - so now has he not only taken most of the stress off his biceps his lower back is at risk of being pulled...pointless.

Which reminds me..going back to your legs comment, your legs and back are 2/3rds your overall bodyweight so if you want to get heavier it makes sense to work them as a) they are the biggest muscles and will grow bigger than a bicep (for example B)you can lift more weight with these body parts so will get stronger (any doubts pm Marso)


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Lol. 74kg.

I hit 74kg last week and felt like a fat shit. :sad:

But yeah, mate, I don't know much about weight training and stuff, but you look in pretty good shape as it is.

How tall are you btw?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah mate, I still lift with my legs, I just lift for endurance.

I'm serious though, they are abnormally big. I guess it's just genetic, but I do have to go a jean size bigger because if I get jeans that fit my waist, they look very tight cause I have a massive gluteus maximus, quads, and calfs.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Yeah mate, I still lift with my legs, I just lift for endurance.
> 
> I'm serious though, they are abnormally big. I guess it's just genetic, but I do have to go a jean size bigger because if I get jeans that fit my waist, they look very tight cause I have a massive gluteus maximus, quads, and calfs.


Haha, I'm the same mate. Massive legs.

I try to tell people it's mostly muscle mass, but they're having none of it.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Mine obviously is though xD


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Mine obviously is though xD


So are mine. 

Just a hint of jealousy amongst my mates though.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

jay has more muscle than i do and im at 92kg at the moment!

can i fit a question in here, do you need to put alot of mass on right away or can you do it in little bits? i took along time to cut weight n dont really want to slam a load back on again.

i understand you need bigger muscles to lift heavier a weight but is it possible to just increase strength and power without gaining size/weight?


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jay it seems judging from your posts you are making the classic beginners mistake jumping from one program to the other, fear and a lack of knowledge is what is causing you to do this...

You are also getting a lot of conflicting advice, which certaintly doesn't help you cause.

In order to get bigger and stronger you have to meet certain requirements;

Your training has to be of a progressive overload, ie, you strive to get stronger by either doing more reps with the same weight or add more weight, ideally both, this is called double progressive overload...simply put you HAVE to give your body a damn good reason to adapt otherwise it will simply stay the same size....larger muscles are a FORCED adaptation to an imposed demand, that being the stress of lifting weights.

Building and maintaing a larger/er level of muscle mass is a metabolically expensive process, simply put this means your body requires more calories to maintain this forced state which it is in. People often notice that as they get bigger whilst eating the same calories they become leaner, this is due to the extra metabolic demands which then causes the body to use its fat stores....

So in order to get bigger you are going to HAVE to take in more calories, note I did not say EAT, as the easiest way to take in more calories is to drink them, as its much easier for you body to process liquid calories then it is to break them down during the eating process. So a good quality protein drink is ideal for this...Eat three good meals a day plus two of these drinks and see how you go, monitor your fat levels to make sure you are not taking in too many calories, some fat gain is normal and to be expected.

Your training programme should be geared towards your specific needs and for this I've already posted a few workouts on here for you to follow, forget all this 80% stuff for now, as that is geared towards Olympic lifters who are aiming to peak at a certain time (ie: a competition)...

Paul.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marso70 said:


> *you HAVE to give your body a damn good reason to adapt* otherwise it will simply stay the same size....


That made so much sense in my head you don't even know.

Give the body a reason to adapt... damn sometimes I feel silly how easy it is words to make a difference; it's something that although you're aware of it, you never give it much thought, and when someone verbalizes it all of a sudden gives you a different perspective.

Well for me at least.

It's like, I know that only by working hard Ican achieve whatever it is (being good conditioning, or performance in whatever it is) but it makes much more sense when someone else says it - it gives the whole thing a new perspective because it's not just in my head anymore.

At this point I'm not sure where I planned to go with this anymore, but I'm pretty sure I planned on going somewhere.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Kunoichi, its basic stress physiology but this concept is often overlooked by most people who train, they know the "how" but they don't understand the "why"...

On this basis, think of something like exposure to UV rays or to better illustrate my point regarding exposure and adaptation..a sun bed.

When you expose your skin to the *intense* UV rays that a sun bed provides, your body recognises this exposure and this sets off a process (see GAS theory) the first stage is Alarm, this relates to what I said about having a *damn good *reason to adapt.

As you will notice the skin reddens (REACTION) in compliance with this exposure and giving sufficient time (the second phase being a ADAPTATION) your skins turns brown, this is the bodies way of protecting the skin from further exposures. In terms of weight training think of larger muscles as a form of protective barrier, much in the same way as browner skin.

The key element is that the stressor (UV rays, Weight Training ) MUST be of sufficient intensity in order to trigger this response, hence once you stop going on the sunbed your skin returns to normal as the body no longers see it as a threat as there have been no further exposures, same when you stop lifting weights or continue to lift the SAME weights, you either atrophy or stay the same size. Hence the body regains its homeostasis (balance)


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok now you're making too much sense


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Marso, I completely understand it all now 

I'm currently using Reflex One Stop. Is that good enough for what I want?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

"damn sometimes I feel silly how easy it is words to make a difference"

LOL, like now after reading K's post I'm not confused at all:laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> Thanks Marso, I completely understand it all now
> 
> I'm currently using Reflex One Stop. Is that good enough for what I want?


Yes


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Si-K said:


> "LOL, like now after reading K's post I'm not confused at all:laugh:


Believe it or not, it happens very often. VERY often 

Fortunately it's just when I type, I'm a complete mess.


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

marso70 said:


> Jay it seems judging from your posts you are making the classic beginners mistake jumping from one program to the other, fear and a lack of knowledge is what is causing you to do this...
> 
> You are also getting a lot of conflicting advice, which certaintly doesn't help you cause.
> 
> ...


10 Characters


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay Paul, I'm still slightly confused about the lifting.

Should I lift as much weight as I can with perfect form for about 10 reps the first set, then 12 the next, 14, etc? Or should I lift less reps, more weight?

If I should do both, do I do them on the same day on the same exercise?


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sports Select a 100% of what?? Your assuming I'm talking % of a 1RM which I'm not, periodisation has its place, but not in the world of MMA and certantly not for a rank beginner like Jay...

If one lifts 100lbs and gives it 100% of volitional and physical effort and the next week uses 110lbs they are still giving it 100% EFFORT.....



> I'd rather give my body "just enough" reason to adapt and spend the rest of my time growing, doing some BJJ...womanising


Define "just enough" as I've pointed out numerous times weight training is based on stress physiology, so how does one train with "just enough"? Is it 88.5 %, 97.3? what?

Jay as a basis, perfrom 2 sets for 8-12 reps with SAME weight when you can do 12 or more in good form (and if you get 12 don't stop keep going) reps on both sets add about 5% and start over, hence double progressive overload.

Simple....:yes:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I was doing that today, with squats I managed 70kg with 3x12 reps, and deadlifts I managed 50kg 5x10.

I also did 20kg on the Preacher Curls with the eZbar, perfect form, all the way down, all the way up, slow as hell. Did 3 sets of 18 reps.

Am I following the right pattern?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> I was doing that today, with squats I managed 70kg with 3x12 reps, and deadlifts I managed 50kg 5x10.
> 
> I also did 20kg on the Preacher Curls with the eZbar, perfect form, all the way down, all the way up, slow as hell. Did 3 sets of 18 reps.
> 
> Am I following the right pattern?


Good squat weight for your body weight Jay, 3 x 18 reps you animal :laugh:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

haha why am I an animal, it's only 10kg on each side!


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

marso70 said:


> Sports Select a 100% of what?? Your assuming I'm talking % of a 1RM which I'm not, periodisation has its place, *but not in the world of MMA *and certantly not for a rank beginner like Jay...
> 
> That statement is pure lunacy.
> 
> ...


Giving 110% down the gym has missed the point, your aim is to get 110% from the gym. Maximum results, minimum effort.

As stated weight training is taxing on your body, when combined with other training BJJ etc. your body is under even more stress. If your body is trying to spend all it's time and resources recovering from training, how do you expect to improve?

Even using your own sub burn analogy, if you want a tan you don't burn the f**k out of yourself one day each weak do you? You will just damage the skin which will die and peel and you will spend the rest of the weak unable to do anything. You go out for a little bit with some suncream on, then the next day you spend a bit longer, maybe with a lower factor suncream etc etc.


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

JayC said:


> I was doing that today, with squats I managed 70kg with 3x12 reps, and deadlifts I managed 50kg 5x10.
> 
> I also did 20kg on the Preacher Curls with the eZbar, perfect form, all the way down, all the way up, slow as hell. Did 3 sets of 18 reps.
> 
> Am I following the right pattern?


Those preachers sound like they will wreck your elbows.

Hard to advise without knowing how hard those sets were.

I would tend to do squats and deads on opposing workouts.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

JayC said:


> I was doing that today, with squats I managed 70kg with 3x12 reps, and deadlifts I managed 50kg 5x10.
> 
> I also did 20kg on the Preacher Curls with the eZbar, perfect form, all the way down, all the way up, slow as hell. Did 3 sets of 18 reps.
> 
> Am I following the right pattern?


Simple answer...NO.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by marso70

Sports Select a 100% of what?? Your assuming I'm talking % of a 1RM which I'm not, periodisation has its place, but not in the world of MMA and certantly not for a rank beginner like Jay...

That statement is pure lunacy.

How and why is it pure lunacy?

If one lifts 100lbs and gives it 100% of volitional and physical effort and the next week uses 110lbs they are still giving it 100% EFFORT.....

100% EFFORT is what you need to lift a RM of any number, be it 8, 12 or 1. If you are lifting a weight aiming for 12 reps, but can only do 8 giving 100% EFFORT then that weight is your 8RM by definition.

You are so far off base its unreal, if my 1RM is 200 lbs for example and I then take 150lbs, if I lift this weight and stop at 8 reps, when more are in fact possible then how have I given it 100% of volitional and physical effort????

Define "just enough" as I've pointed out numerous times weight training is based on stress physiology, so how does one train with "just enough"? Is it 88.5 %, 97.3? what?

Take your 8rm and do 5 sets of 5, next weak add a small increment of weight. Now given that you will be adding about 2.5kg a week on your squat you are just slightly loading faster than your strength is increasing. This means each weak you are A) Lifting heaveir weights, and B) Lifting a higher % of your RM. This is where you have "double progressive overload."

That's you defining just enough???

How do you know this for sure, as every one based on the principle of individualism will progress at a different rate, why 5 sets of 5? What is magical about this number?? Why not 3 set of 6 or 4 sets of 4???

Jay as a basis, perfrom 2 sets for 8-12 reps with SAME weight when you can do 12 or more in good form (and if you get 12 don't stop keep going) reps on both sets add about 5% and start over, hence double progressive overload.

What is "Double" about lifting the same weight 2 weeks in a row but for more reps? That is one stimulus then another...seperatly, not concurently.

That was an example for Jay, and were did I say two weeks in a row? If he takes a weight and does more reps the following workout and then adds weight he has used the double progressive method as he as INREASED his reps and INCREASED his weight...hence DOUBLE..

Simple....

Giving 110% down the gym has missed the point, your aim is to get 110% from the gym. Maximum results, minimum effort.

Not from where I come from it isn't also, as I pointed out and based on the GAS theory in order for the body to respond the stressor HAS to be of a sufficient INTENSITY in order to illicit a response..other wise it will simply stay the same...

As stated weight training is taxing on your body, when combined with other training BJJ etc. your body is under even more stress. If your body is trying to spend all it's time and resources recovering from training, how do you expect to improve?

Because your training is geared SPECIFALLY to your needs therefore maximising recovery as has been stated in the routines I've posted, combined with SKILL training of BJJ etc this will not over tax your recovery abilitys...

Even using your own sub burn analogy, if you want a tan you don't burn the f**k out of yourself one day each weak do you? You will just damage the skin which will die and peel and you will spend the rest of the weak unable to do anything. You go out for a little bit with some suncream on, then the next day you spend a bit longer, maybe with a lower factor suncream etc e

You really don't have a clue when it comes to stress physiology or the GAS theory do you??? As your answers clearly show this...

You have completely missed the point and based on your response in that case then the tanning industry is in big trouble as all those high powered very INTENSE sunbeds are now useless , hence why you ONLY need to spend A FEW MINUTES, to illisit a response to your skin, as if you did OVER EXPOSE yourself to these sunbeds then you would in fact get burnt skin and in an extreme case, death can occur....

Based on your logic this is like paying for 6 minutes on a high powered sunbed and getting on it for one minute then getting off hoping that this will be enough....to produce a tan. Simple answer it won't....

So therefore your training by DEFINITION has to be INTENSE (not based on a 1RM) enough and because it is of a high intensity you therefore CANNOT tolerate a lot of exercise, you then allow enough time for the body to REPLACE what has been used during the workout and then allow time for OVERCOMPENSATION to take place in the form of bigger and stronger muscles...

The 3rd phase of the GAS theory, is that if the body is OVER exposed to the stressor (be that mental or physical) and not enough time is allowed for overcompensation then the body enters into the exhuastion phase...sun burn, overtraining and even a mental breakdown.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay, so I need to stick to a workout, basically. I think I did that BIG workout for like...2 weeks, and gave up because tbh I wasn't ever really dedicated, and I'm impatient.

You recommend me starting that one over again? Sorry for asking questions that may seem stupid, I just find it hard to understand weights!


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

marso70 said:


> Originally Posted by marso70
> 
> Sports Select a 100% of what?? Your assuming I'm talking % of a 1RM which I'm not, periodisation has its place, but not in the world of MMA and certantly not for a rank beginner like Jay...
> 
> ...


Use this simple model, based on GAS theory.

Example A)

Trauma

Recovery

Recovery

Recovery

Recovery

Growth

Example B)

Stress

Recovery

Growth

Stress

Recovery

Growth

Which example is further forward at the end?

You don't start trying to puch through a brick, you start on the pads, then on the bag, then the heavy bag, then break boards, then a piece of wood etc.

Lifting to failure is the equivalent of trying to punch throught the brick straight off.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> Okay, so I need to stick to a workout, basically. I think I did that BIG workout for like...2 weeks, and gave up because tbh I wasn't ever really dedicated, and I'm impatient.
> 
> You recommend me starting that one over again? Sorry for asking questions that may seem stupid, *I just find it hard to understand weights*!


Now i think where all getting confused not just Jay :baffled:

For me its simple,

Get bigger = Lift more eat more

Get smaller = Eat less lift less

Ok that might not be an exact science but without going into serious detail, shouldnt that be the basis of all he needs to know at this stage?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Jay, do not forget about training sport specific - check out Rosstraining and rossboxing - his new DVD is certainly worth a punt - I have 2 of his books and they will tell you everything you need to know and - programs, nutrition the works (or just lift his workouts off the free vids) if nothing else you will be inspired - if not your dead from the neck down!!!:laugh:.

Marc has hit the simplicity nail on the head - no offence but you wanna be gunning for at least 1.5 times your bodyweight on the bar - an thats for size and bulk at high reps from my experience - but will kill your recovery (give all the other training your doing) so medium or low reps need to have even heavier weights on the bar.

Check out Marso's past posts and check out rossboxing / training even with just a heavy sand bag you could sort yourself out to a decent degree.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

www.rosstraining.com enjoy Si


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

P.S on the compilation clip anyone know the group/name/song????


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

They could totally have used the Eye of the Tiger.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Si-K said:


> P.S on the compilation clip anyone know the group/name/song????


Indestructible by Disturbed


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Cheers Jay..just checked some of their songs on you tube - good to workout too.

I think I would have lost all respect for Ross had he put eye of the tiger on, lol.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha yeah, I saw Disturbed live in London back in June, they sucked so much


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay, so I started the "BIG" workout today.

Just gotta say, those squats are impossible. I managed about 6 before dying, and then 4 the second time round. This is with 40kg!!!

Everything then went fine, until I got to the dips and chins part of the exercise. I felt like I was dying, so had another 1 minute rest. Did the dips fine, got 15 of them down easy, even on the negative dips. First set of Chins I managed 3, second set I also managed 3. I've never felt so much pain on Negative Chin Ups...went to go up for a 4th, and I think my biceps bitch slapped me, cause I just fell!

Overall, I feel massively pumped and can't wait til Saturday to do it all over again.

It says to do it Monday Wednesday Friday, but I wanted to start today, so I'm doing Thursday, Sunday, Tuesday instead.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Whats th BIG Workout??????.

What was wrong with Disturbed??? Vids on You Tube seem O.K - best act I have seen todate Alice Cooper - (he got electric chair treatment!!!) close second Ozzy with Black Sabbath - I am Iron Man - (god I'm showing my age)


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Si-K said:


> What was wrong with Disturbed???


They have some good songs, but they're shite live.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Exactly Imy.

BIG workout is the Big Instructional Guide or something like that. It's on the first page of workouts by Paul.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Si-K said:


> Whats th BIG Workout??????.
> 
> What was wrong with Disturbed??? Vids on You Tube seem O.K - best act I have seen todate Alice Cooper - (he got electric chair treatment!!!) close second Ozzy with Black Sabbath - I am Iron Man - (god I'm showing my age)


 Av been mooching again. Bauhaus was a top band .Hawkind was an excelent band, one has to be in the correct state for them though.. The damned were kin cool they set the drum kit and every thing else on fire , i saw them again recently still very good. Mettalica were Very good. David bowie was boring along with eric clapton. I fell asleep while watching pink floyd at wembly.. i was very very er well .. i wont say. I awoke briefly to see a pink pig the size of a bus flying across the stadium.

julian cope was very good

I went to glasto 3 times in the eighties and julian cope is the only performer that i could remember.

Oh it was all jolly good fun.


----------



## smokeyd260721n (Nov 30, 2008)

can you help me with a diet for bulking up, only problem is i hate tuna


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive answered this in your other post, please start new threads for any specific questions

Thanks

Marc


----------

